# Skim coating the entire ceiling?



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

After hacking the electrical in for 13 new can lights and running ethernet my ceiling looks like swiss cheese. I can patch the holes but since there is a texture on the ceiling it will be noticeable. I was thinking of after patching I hire someone to come in and just skim coat the entire ceiling. So...

1) Is this something someone will do? I'm assuming it's a horrible job to take on.

2) Is this my best option?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

A pic will help. Too late now, but it might have been easier to pull the whole ceiling and rehang it. Since you are in Mass, getting someone to skim coat with plaster should be easy.


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> A pic will help. Too late now, but it might have been easier to pull the whole ceiling and rehang it. *Since you are in Mass, getting someone to skim coat with plaster should be easy.*


Why is that?


Here is an example of the holes I have to patch (the circles have lights now). And another picture showing where there was a wall and isn't anymore. I'll patch this too but it shows the texture I'm dealing with.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

New England is one of the few areas that still do skim coat plaster. I have the same sort of texture on my ceilings. It's completely random and sort of an art form. I can tell that at least two plasters did my ceilings as there is some variation between rooms. 

It's something you could do yourself. I used drywall compound (vs plaster) and a wet sponge recently to repair a hole in my ceiling. Once it was painted, the patch disappeared. 

Your job could be more palatable to a pro, if you have him do the walls.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Can also patch and skim with joint compound and do it yourself. Then re-texture or leave smooth.


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to get quotes for the entire drywall job but after getting a $3300 quote for electric and $1400 for one baseboard heat run I'm guessing the drywall quote will be way way too high so I was going to do the drywall and just get the ceiling professionally done.

How many coats would it take to skim over that texture though, in some parts it's 1/2 deep?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I would fill the holes and try to feather in the texture. Are you looking for a smooth ceiling? If yes, I would just pull down the old and start from scratch. It will be faster and likely cheaper in the long run. Trying to skim 1/2" is too much in my opinion (not a pro).


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You can sand down the high points till it fairly smooth then skim. Don't try to fill 1/2".


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Mudding over popcorn ceiling...*

Sorry


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Mudding over popcorn ceiling. Prime and paint OR semi gloss*

Phone error


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

If it were me I'd just re-sheet the whole ceiling.


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

Davejss said:


> If it were me I'd just re-sheet the whole ceiling.


Yeah, I did a ceiling before....next again.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Replacing the whole ceiling would be a last resort.


----------

